# Review: Canon EOS R by Peter McKinnon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

> Peter McKinnon has completed his review of the brand new Canon EOS R camera body and has come away quite impressed.
> From a vloggers perspective, he loves that the camera shoots c-log, he doesn’t find the 4K crop a big deal since you can use inexpensive wide EF-S lenses easily.
> Check out the video review above.
> *We’re giving away a Canon EOS R camera body here.*



Continue reading...


----------



## bbb34 (Sep 27, 2018)

That is no review.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

bbb34 said:


> That is no review.


I agree. Just useless talking to the limit of advertising...


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 27, 2018)

Over caffeinated review.  But, he seems genuinely pumped on the R.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 27, 2018)

What would you expect to see from a review?


----------



## roo72 (Sep 27, 2018)

tron said:


> I agree. Just useless talking to the limit of advertising...


Just real views of an enthusiast. Something which is more meaningful than a technical review.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

roo72 said:


> Just real views of an enthusiast. Something which is more meaningful than a technical review.


Maybe more meaningful for you if by definition you label a product "better" than another. But maybe I react like that since we already read many things so he didn't say anything new. And the fact that he "compared" 1DxII vs R didn't help.


----------



## padam (Sep 27, 2018)

New saying: "It's not about the camera, it's about putting the right people in your pocket."


----------



## amorse (Sep 27, 2018)

It's definitely not a review in the sense of comparing similar competing cameras, but I don't think you ever see full reviews from Peter. It's just reporting on his experience, which I think has value but maybe doesn't help people make their purchasing decisions. We all know what it does and doesn't have a this point, so user experience is one of the few things left to explore. I'd more curious to see the short film he made with the R.


----------



## padam (Sep 27, 2018)

He just reached the point of self-contradiction. Suddenly 120fps is not that important, when he could have lightened the load a lot earlier with the 5D IV for instance. The controls are just simply more logically placed in any of the DSLRs.

Credit where credit is due, he's been doing great stuff and has earned himself a lot of respect. (same for Devin Graham, etc.)


----------



## iamjhil (Sep 27, 2018)

It looks interesting. I really regret picking up the 6d II a earlier this year. I'd rather have this.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2018)

When you take a single video/painting/image from a creator without any background or understanding of that creator it loses most meaning, context is everything.

Now Peter does has a very good/close relationship with Canon and there is no doubt there is a touch of the sales team in there and he is, he would agree, a bit of a gearhead, but as a creator he has always been honest and open about his process, he has taken the time to explain not only his techniques but the thought process behind the decisions about those techniques. He is motivational (for some) and his comments on his motivation are very important for his brand, if he says he is feeling like he is going into auto pilot with his video making I believe him, he raises some interesting creative questions as well as gear questions. 'Struggling' artists tend to make better art, if you are forced to rethink your creative process it can make you a better creative, he is looking at the gear from a content creative point of view and how each feature, or missing feature, will interact with his creative process and for me that is a more interesting point of view than a straight review.

You can take it either way, model X doesn't have Y feature is a good thing (obviously it isn't), or because model X doesn't have feature Y I have to work on my creativity (but I'm going to keep my old camera that does have feature Y anyway for when I need it). Or even, Canon came out with something new, buy buy buy.

I like that he at least talks about his creativity and his process. About what he thinks of his creativity and his output.

Over caffeinated? Watch his videos, he is a coffee addict and aficionado!


----------



## razorzec (Sep 27, 2018)

I saw this coming, he enjoys his Canon gear alot, even the 6D which he uses for vlog, so it only makes sense that he would instantly grab one.
And I expect soon that there will be youtube channels like Tony Northrup starting to eat their words as well and adding the EOS R to their daily kit just like in the case of the 6D II.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 27, 2018)

I was surprised by this. I like Peter's work and know he's been mostly using the 1Dx Mk II for a while now as his main camera and a 6D Mk II as his vlogging camera. Didn't think he'd consider switching to a camera that's missing some of the controls the 1DX has with fewer fps in 1080p video.

But his reasoning makes sense. He's producing so much content every week, I understand the desire to try something new and find new ways to challenge yourself. He mentions in the video that he filmed the entirety of his new short film with the EOS R he was loaned by Canon. Seems like that was enough to make him feel like it's possible to switch for the new year. This makes me more confident in the EOS R as my next camera, but obviously I'm going to wait for more actual full reviews first.

I honestly think the EOS R is going to play out a lot like the 6D Mk II did. Panned by a lot of people when it's announced and before release, but then after release vloggers and others flock to it and people realize it's actually a really great camera. To that end, I'm disappointed when I see the comments section of any article or YouTube video that praises the EOS R. They're all filled with comments accusing the person making the content of being a shill, paid by Canon, or a rabid fanboy - like it's impossible for anyone to have a positive opinion of this camera or something. Not everyone cares about 4k 60 fps. I rarely shoot video at all and am just a stills photographer so I don't care that Sony cameras do 4k 60.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 27, 2018)

padam said:


> He just reached the point of self-contradiction. Suddenly 120fps is not that important, when he could have lightened the load a lot earlier with the 5D IV for instance. The controls are just simply more logically placed in any of the DSLRs.
> 
> Credit where credit is due, he's been doing great stuff and has earned himself a lot of respect. (same for Devin Graham, etc.)




He already owns and uses a 5D Mk IV as a backup camera. It's listed in the gear list of every YT video he puts out. 

I don't think the 120 fps thing is a contradiction. He's saying he's trying to challenge himself to not rely on slowmo b roll so much so he can become a better photographer and learn new things. He also did a followup video to this yesterday and said he's not getting rid of any current cameras. He'll still have the 1DX Mk II to do 720p video if he needs/wants to.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2018)

vaotix said:


> He already owns and uses a 5D Mk IV as a backup camera. It's listed in the gear list of every YT video he puts out.
> 
> I don't think the 120 fps thing is a contradiction. He's saying he's trying to challenge himself to not rely on slowmo b roll so much so he can become a better photographer and learn new things. He also did a followup video to this yesterday and said he's not getting rid of any current cameras. He'll still have the 1DX Mk II to do 720p video if he needs/wants to.


Just a small correction, the 1DX MkII does 120fps in 1080.


----------



## padam (Sep 27, 2018)

vaotix said:


> He already owns and uses a 5D Mk IV as a backup camera. It's listed in the gear list of every YT video he puts out.
> 
> I don't think the 120 fps thing is a contradiction. He's saying he's trying to challenge himself to not rely on slowmo b roll so much so he can become a better photographer and learn new things. He also did a followup video to this yesterday and said he's not getting rid of any current cameras. He'll still have the 1DX Mk II to do 720p video if he needs/wants to.


Of course he does not, it's called endorsement, gear allowance, etc. whatever you call it, everybody is entitled to fully believe everything what the internet says, the other brands are no different, they just don't have people like them with this many followers. At least he is not doing a Scott Kelby.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 27, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Just a small correction, the 1DX MkII does 120fps in 1080.




My bad. That's what I meant to type. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## amorse (Sep 27, 2018)

vaotix said:


> I honestly think the EOS R is going to play out a lot like the 6D Mk II did. Panned by a lot of people when it's announced and before release, but then after release vloggers and others flock to it and people realize it's actually a really great camera. To that end, I'm disappointed when I see the comments section of any article or YouTube video that praises the EOS R.


I agree to some extent, but I feel like the EOS R was better received than the 6D II - the 6D II really got raked over the coals by most reviewers while the EOS R at least has a few people talking about its virtues from day 1, even though many were chastised for doing so! I agree though, I think it will be a sleeper hit. 

The more I look at the R the more I like it. I really like the drop in filter adapter - a drop in polarizer could potentially let you polarize really wide scenes and make some of the wider bulbous glass more versatile. I did see another review of the camera which had a really interesting point for those using tilt shift lenses. Face/eye tracking still operates in manual focus lenses but it will show you the focus assist diamonds on your subject so you can tell if you've got focus on the eye even without AF. This was the video - skip forward to 6:35 or so for that commentary - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hEKMFN8Y8Q


----------



## padam (Sep 27, 2018)

They need to sort out the firmware though, the two-year-old 5D IV got hardly any complaints about Live View AF... I wonder if the huge increase in available AF points made the problem more difficult even with the newer Digic 8 processor.






I also don't like how the aperture works with adapted lenses, I don't recall seeing that with a 5D IV.






It seems that it is optimized for the RF lenses where the aperture can open and close much faster than EF.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 27, 2018)

My problem is that he has a style which very much is not appealing to me. A lot of flashy, noisy, shouty imagery and mainly feelz, while i prefer just factual and to the point. It only gave me a good feel from a perspective which is not so much reflects me, and learned nothing about technology.. It makes it therefor very difficult for me to finish watching clips like this.. Maybe nice for the teens and twins with an artsy background, but for me a scientist over 50 not great.. Not great at all.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 27, 2018)

padam said:


> Of course he does not, it's called endorsement, gear allowance, etc. whatever you call it, everybody is entitled to fully believe everything what the internet says, the other brands are no different, they just don't have people like them with this many followers. At least he is not doing a Scott Kelby.


Yeah, of course. A guy like him is not allowed to 'just like' something or be enthusiastic about something - there always has to be an ulterior motive.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Love his vlogging work and trailer- very cinematic, great video compositions, there's a very nice look to it all. Very creative, if over-caffeinated 

However, and unfortunately, as is standard with Canon's stills cameras- the technical video quality is quite soft when watching on a MBP 2880x1800 display and contains significant jello. This may be because he shot in 1080p, but the 4K is also known to be soft.

The EOS-R is very convenient with fully articulating screen, ergonomics, and great DPAF, yes- but the end technical video quality matters. Hoping Canon can improve their video tech in the future.


----------



## padam (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Yeah, of course. I guy like him is not allowed to 'just like' something or be enthusiastic about something - there always has to be an ulterior motive.


Ok when he wasn't enthusiastic about anything Canon-related? As I said, earning respect takes a lot of work, but that doesn't necessarily mean that one has to believe everything that he says. This camera could have been much better even with the same sensor and video features.
There are unbiased reviews on youtube, but they are hard to find and don't get that many views because people get triggered easily, and they only want to see enthusiasm or something for a 'review' to be attractive...

Again, I do think the EOS R may be getting a bit too much negative press, but it's problems should be taken into account just as much.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Sep 27, 2018)

I subscribe to Peter's channel and do think this opinion on the camera is pretty genuine and not forced down his throat. We've all seen the technical spec sheet reviews and this was a nice refreshing actual use piece.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 27, 2018)

amorse said:


> I agree to some extent, but I feel like the EOS R was better received than the 6D II - the 6D II really got raked over the coals by most reviewers while the EOS R at least has a few people talking about its virtues from day 1, even though many were chastised for doing so! I agree though, I think it will be a sleeper hit.
> 
> The more I look at the R the more I like it. I really like the drop in filter adapter - a drop in polarizer could potentially let you polarize really wide scenes and make some of the wider bulbous glass more versatile. I did see another review of the camera which had a really interesting point for those using tilt shift lenses. Face/eye tracking still operates in manual focus lenses but it will show you the focus assist diamonds on your subject so you can tell if you've got focus on the eye even without AF. This was the video - skip forward to 6:35 or so for that commentary - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hEKMFN8Y8Q




Will check out the video when I've got audio. 

But yeah...I agree. The more I see about the R, the more I like it, too. Not sure I'll use the polarizing filter adapter, but I love the control ring feature of the new RF mount. Really happy Canon is finally giving us face and eye tracking AF, too.


----------



## MEAllred (Sep 27, 2018)

bbb34 said:


> That is no review.


WHY Would any reputable company/entity post McKinnons Advertising piece as a "Review"? They're lying to their viewership/readership


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 27, 2018)

He alreeady explained he will miss 120fps. he is just excite to have a new camera in his hands.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

For me it's simple. If (and that is a medium to big IF) he prefers R to his 1DxII and intends to replace it with it we may be able to check in the future!


----------



## Macoose (Sep 27, 2018)

I liked his enthusiasm. He seemed to like the touch bar for changing ISO, loved the control ring and the drop in filter attachment.
All are things that I think are a plus for the new system.
It may not have been a traditional review but it wasn't one of those jaded videos that we see so much of.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Macoose said:


> I liked his enthusiasm. He seemed to like the touch bar for changing ISO, loved the control ring and the drop in filter attachment.
> All are things that I think are a plus for the new system.
> It may not have been a traditional review but it wasn't one of those jaded videos that we see so much of.


Maybe he was enthusiastic about his free EOS R (OK just joking). The extra ring in the R lenses is furthest out (near the front end of the lens) so not very practical. Have you tried in a 2-ring zoom lens to use the outer ring? Less comfortable than the inner one...


----------



## Macoose (Sep 27, 2018)

tron said:


> The extra ring in the R lenses is furthest out (near the front end of the lens) so not very practical.




Tron,
Whether the placement of outer ring is practical or not is really up to individual users. I don't believe it would bother me. You have your preference and that is fine.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## syder (Sep 28, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> Love his vlogging work and trailer- very cinematic, great video compositions, there's a very nice look to it all. Very creative, if over-caffeinated
> 
> However, and unfortunately, as is standard with Canon's stills cameras- the technical video quality is quite soft when watching on a MBP 2880x1800 display and contains significant jello. This may be because he shot in 1080p, but the 4K is also known to be soft.
> 
> The EOS-R is very convenient with fully articulating screen, ergonomics, and great DPAF, yes- but the end technical video quality matters. Hoping Canon can improve their video tech in the future.



Perhaps the problem is your poor quality gear. The 4k video looks pretty good on a 4k screen (as far as the the shitty lowbitrate 4k stream you get from YouTube goes). Undoubtedly it will look worse on your 2.8k screen though.

How can you honestly critique resolution when your screen comes nowhere near the resolution of the file?

Ps... no, he hasn't shot in 1080p and then upscaled the exported file to 4k. 

It would seem that you're just advertising your cluelessness again.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2018)

Not a review.... more like excited rambling...


----------



## MEAllred (Sep 28, 2018)

Not a review... more like slimy Paid Product Promotion and should be labeled as such


----------



## meywd (Sep 28, 2018)

MEAllred said:


> Not a review... more like slimy Paid Product Promotion and should be labeled as such



A review is the opinion of the user of a product after he had used it, if you mean its not a review because the user is not a "technical reviewer" or doesn't use other brands than the one reviewed, then that's because you are used to the reviews done by "Reviewing Sites", when you buy any product and provide feedback on Amazon or BH or your blog about your purchase whether its good or bad, then that is called a review.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Sep 28, 2018)

meywd said:


> A review is the opinion of the user of a product after he had used it, if you mean its not a review because the user is not a "technical reviewer" or doesn't use other brands than the one reviewed, then that's because you are used to the reviews done by "Reviewing Sites", when you buy any product and provide feedback on Amazon or BH or your blog about your purchase whether its good or bad, then that is called a review.



The post by MEAllred raises the question, 'is Peter McKinnon being remunerated in anyway for this video review of the Canon eos r?' 

If it's a yes then it should be made clear...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2018)

TonyPicture said:


> The post by MEAllred raises the question, 'is Peter McKinnon being remunerated in anyway for this video review of the Canon eos r?'
> 
> If it's a yes then it should be made clear...



Meallred's post does not such thing. Someone makes a totally unfounded accusation and suddenly people demand an explanation as to why McKinnon likes a camera? Jeez. 

I suggest we ask you to confirm that you are not a paid shill of Sony sent on here to cast doubt on someone who dares to like a Canon camera. But then, if you were you probably would not admit it so I guess there is no point in asking for proof. 
Is CR really going to the default social media position of slandering anyone who dares to hold a different opinion to them? Whatever happened to simply taking things at face value?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 28, 2018)

Unless I completely misunderstood the point of this video it sounds like he's doing a promotional video for Canon using where he'll be exclusively using the Canon R. Nothing wrong with that. I'd like to see what a skilled videographer is able to acheive with the R.

I don't think very many cinematic style videographers who currently work with a 1DX2 are going to be switching to an R although I expect a great number of V-loggers are going to love the R. I have a Log 5D Mark IV and even with my limited skill the difference between it and the 1DX2 are significant.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

I find the comments section quite interesting and disturbing. In that respect it's not different from the comments sections of most other gear reviews regarding any camera brand you might wish to mention. It's quite tiring, really. It reminds me of prepubescent males on the playground taunting each other as to whose father can beat up whose father. I you don't like a camera, don't buy it. If you have criticisms, present them in a respectful manner. If you can't, then respect the rest of us and keep silent.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Unless I completely misunderstood the point of this video it sounds like he's doing a promotional video for Canon



Unless I missed something, how did you see that as the point of the video? The fact he was so enthusiastic about it? 
He is a skilled videographer....or did you mean vlogger?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 28, 2018)

I buzzed through it pretty quickly but it sounded like he was promoting a video that he was going to be shooting exclusively on the R. I'm not that familiar with his work but I guess that clip would be considered a Vlog and he is also a skilled videographer which he will demonstrate in the upcomming video. Or maybe I just got it wrong. I'll watch it again when I get the chance. His manic style made it all a little difficult to follow.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 28, 2018)

syder said:


> Perhaps the problem is your poor quality gear. The 4k video looks pretty good on a 4k screen (as far as the the shitty lowbitrate 4k stream you get from YouTube goes). Undoubtedly it will look worse on your 2.8k screen though.
> 
> How can you honestly critique resolution when your screen comes nowhere near the resolution of the file?
> 
> ...



Well, you're right and you're wrong. The issue is that I did not know until this point that the 4K YouTube option has been eliminated from all browsers except Chrome- so I'll re-examine the 4K quality over the weekend and get back to you while Google sucks up all my data.

I call them like I see them, so if the quality has been improved since the soft 4K video quality of the 5DIV, will certainly issue a correction.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Unless I missed something, how did you see that as the point of the video? The fact he was so enthusiastic about it?
> He is a skilled videographer....or did you mean vlogger?



About all that I took away from the video is that he is very excited. Obviously, there must be a reason for the excitement, but he was bouncing off the walls so much that it was hard to see....


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah, but its Canon and we all know Canon are a boring, staid company and never give their customers anything to be excited about.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Meallred's post does not such thing. Someone makes a totally unfounded accusation and suddenly people demand an explanation as to why McKinnon likes a camera? Jeez.



IMO it does and I've enjoyed Peter's video and if he's been 'remunerated' for his content then for me that will change the way I watch/view this blogger, it's that simple and no big deal. Either way I'll go on watching his stuff regardless of the answer because being informed is useful knowledge so you know what you're watching and where it's coming from, I don't think that's so wrong, wouldn't you agree?
Thanks T


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2018)

TonyPicture said:


> IMO it does and I've enjoyed Peter's video and if he's been 'remunerated' for his content then for me that will change the way I watch/view this blogger, it's that simple and no big deal. Either way I'll go on watching his stuff regardless of the answer because being informed is useful knowledge so you know what you're watching and where it's coming from, I don't think that's so wrong, wouldn't you agree?
> Thanks T



I agree with your last sentiment. My issue is that you can apply Meallreads comment to absolutely anyone and continually asking someone to justify themselves gets tiresome. Especially when someone joins CR and in three posts, they accuse someone of being paid to do a review and to say 'sign me up to Panasonic' - my only conclusion is he has joined only to stir the pit.. 

What I appreciated on McKinnon's vlog was that he talked about the downsides - contrast that with someone like Jason Lanier reviewing at Sony and he absolutely refuses to say anything negative at all about the gear. Anyone can make gear look good by using it to its strengths which is why always look for the negatives - I learn more from what people say is a negative because it tells me if it impinges on my ability to do what I prefer to do. and then decide


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Sep 29, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> What I appreciated on McKinnon's vlog was that he talked about the downsides - contrast that with someone like Jason Lanier reviewing at Sony and he absolutely refuses to say anything negative at all about the gear.



Jason Lanier comes across with a 'my way or the highway' style I do watch him sometimes even though I don't enjoy his presenting manner! If I had to nail it down to one reviewer then it's Dustin Abbott for me, I find his style less flashy and more honest/reasoned, it's not so much about him the person more about the way he presents his view, he choses not to slate something but explains in-depth the pros and cons of a particular piece of equipment, so the content of his work really make sense IMO and if you watch his youtube review of the Canon 50mm f1.2 you'll see what I talking about...


----------

